# Multiple Tivo's to coordinate with each other



## whistler (Jun 28, 2006)

I have two Tivo's and I am tired of switching shows between the two (or recording it on both) to guarantee a show is recorded. You know the drill - all of a sudden a show stops appearing and it turns out another higher priority program moved over its time. I have 40 shows on one Tivo all by itself. 

So it would be nice if some shows could be designed as "floating" and would record on whichever Tivo it would fit best on. With my home network I can copy it to the machine I want faster than I can watch it so there is never any waiting. It doesn't matter what machine it is recorded on.


Brian


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, this is cooperative scheduling - oft requested for years now.


----------

